# How long do you think tell she kids



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is mellow cup my sister's doe. she is two years old FF. how long do you think she has tell she kids and how many.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you get some pics in better lighting? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok I'll try tomorrow it is pour the rain now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Just by looking at her size of her belly I'd say she only has one in there but I'm no expert. Do you know when she was in with the buck or is this a surprise pregnancy? LOL


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to guess a single and 1-2 weeks


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

We put the back in with the dollars of beginning being of October till the end of December


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I'd say she has less than a month to go for sure.


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry we out the buck with the does at the end of October to December we had five does to kid nine kid between March 4 thought 9 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is another pic








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

So Sunday I could feel the kid on her side but yesterday and today I can feel in front of her udder it ain't as active as it was Sunday


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her udder needs to fill some more but she should kid soon. Not all does are the same though she might surprise you. Have you seen any mucus or signs of a plug. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

No but last week she kept wagging her tail like she had something on her that she didn't like


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She is getting closer! This is completely unrelated but how's her eyelid color?


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

They are nice n pink they aren't pale and they ain't too dark of a pink


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Charity2000 said:


> They are nice n pink they aren't pale and they ain't too dark of a pink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Good! On my computer the skin on her tail looked really white. I got on my ipad and it looked normal


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea she looks like she has dropped her milk 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Update pic




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting closer.


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

How much long would you say she has 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Some pics from today












































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like our girls might go together ;-) yours looks to have a bit more of an utter though. 
Mine is also a ff and two years old. Good luck wanna race?




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to have at least a week or so to go, her udder has grown but it isn't full just yet.


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sure we can race she is my sister doe


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Can we play too?

This is Mischief, FF, due anytime from now until the end of May. I think she's a Boer/Fiber cross, so she probably won't make a huge udder. What do you all think?

Oh, sorry about the horrible clip job, I guess my clippers had enough after 5 years of clipping horses' whiskers, bridlepaths and fetlocks...:roll: New clippers coming next payday.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let the fastest goat win ! lol


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Nah its let the *luckiest* goat owner win! Hahaha all the rest of us will be pulling out our hair waiting for kids to come!:crazy:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ArborGoats said:


> Nah its let the *luckiest* goat owner win! Hahaha all the rest of us will be pulling out our hair waiting for kids to come!:crazy:


lol


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

This should be fun! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> Can we play too?
> 
> This is Mischief, FF, due anytime from now until the end of May. I think she's a Boer/Fiber cross, so she probably won't make a huge udder. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


I don't think she will go to the end of May. I have a doe due May 25th. I'll post a pic tomorrow so you can compare

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't feel bad on the clip job lol
I have a doe who is completely shaved on one side and not the other!
My clippers broke
Then of course so did the lawn mower and I got a flat tire and Easter is here for my 4 wonderful children. 
Clippers must take A back seat


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is more pics from today
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow her utter got a lot bigger!
Your going to win ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea I thought it looked so I posted some new pics


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought it looked bigger so I posted pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Way bigger to me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Her udder is a little bigger today














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Some pics from today 




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I was wondering if she kidded yet!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

No not yet her udder is stating to feel tight 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Her udder definitely does look tighter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I'm going to win ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

We have buck doe twins born last night at 10:30


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

We have a winner!!! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

any babies yet????!!!!ray::kidblue::kidred:


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

No not yet I just found a due date for May 10 so I guess we got a little longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

oh darn that long. keep us posted!


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

She will be 3 year old on May 15


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

8 more days ;-)
Are you anxious?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes very Here are some pics from today




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just when out to check on the goats and mellow cup has about at two inches of discharge 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here I 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is a pic compared to when I first stated this thread








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Her udder has grown a lot, and her pooch looks longer too. Happy kidding!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She's got a cute udder  Good luck with the kidding!


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks she got 6 days till her due date 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

yay!!!! mellow cup!!!!! keep us posted and hapy kidding!


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

She had a big buck kid today








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He us HUGE! Congratulations


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

He is!! He's half as big as she is!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats!!! He is too cute! 
Did you name him yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Charity2000 (Dec 19, 2013)

No no name yet


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

